# Интернет > Графика >  Ужатие GIF

## Spirit DEAD

:confused: Cоздания анимированных картинок эт конечно хорошо... но вот я все делаю через свой фотошоп... но!!! работая в нем, есть одна все же проблема которая я встречал и в других редакторами.... Это сам факт что окончательный вариант весит очень много.... есть что то что может ужать gifИ?

----------


## a73

Да уж, в адобе с размерами не стесняются:(
Есть такие простые правила для уменьшения размеров...

-уменьшить размер картинки;
-уменьшить число цветов в палитре;
-в меню фотошопа использовать "Export for Web";

Если это не анимация, хорошо помогает "Advanced JPEG Compressor", для анимированных gif' ok даже не знаю... в некоторых графических редакторах есть такая опция, "Save optimized" или что-то подобное.

А вообще, стоит ли мучиться с GIF - анимацией? На Flash можно сделать гораздо больше.

----------


## Asterix

Просто надо сохранять изображение так - "сохранить для web", и там уже "поиграть" с бегунками и с режимами, а в низу сразу видно сколько на данный момент весит изображение и наглядно видно какого оно качество при этом.

----------


## Big Smoker

> А вообще, стоит ли мучиться с GIF - анимацией? На Flash можно сделать гораздо больше.


Я не знаю ни одного форума, куда можно было бы залить на авик флеш :) Ведь гифки в основном для аватарок используют.

----------

